# Thanks but need more!



## 5510 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello guys. First time caller...??? Oh sorry I was waiting on the fanfare. I always wanted to do that on the johnboy and billy show and have the cows moo at me. But thats another story. Actually first I would like to thank Hairy Hauler for a post he put up in march of last year. I had been having the exact same problems he described. Ive spent the last three days bleedig fuel lines,tanks, filters and checking out everything I could think of. While at my wits end Tuesday evening I started surfing for answers and run across this site. When I run across Hairy's post I coulnt believe it. Hot damn theres my problem. So first thing wednesday morning I grab my 11/32 socket and headed to the deere. Sure nuff I got a couple of turns on the connections. I was grinning from ear to ear until I tuned the key. Darn thang still wouldnt crank. I thought well where theres wires theres got to be fuses. Thats right. How did ya know? The fuse was blown, so I borrowed one from the lights and it blew it to. Just great, a short. Well I started looking again. After a couple of hours of siphers and deductions, I found out that the short wiring harness that jumpers off of the top of the electric fuel cut off has a short in it or the two thingees that it hooks to. One is on the fuel injection pump below the fuel lines to the injectors, The other is on the block below where the water comes in from the radiator. Thought this one might be the water temperature guage.NOT I disconnected the wiring harnes for these two things and the temp. guage still works. Now heres where yall come in. What have I disconnected???? The deere fired right up once I disconnected this harness. What ya think? Harness short or thinga magigs short.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Not sure about the short but I'm sure others will come along soon with an answer. I just wanted to welcome you to the Tractor Forum! I hope you'll stay a while and jump in when ever you can.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If I am following your troubleshooting steps correctly, it sounds as if you may have had a short in the injector pump fuel shutoff solenoid. Disconnecting the ground wires apparently alleviated the short or excessive current draw condition. 

I am still trying to visualize in my mind the troubleshooting steps you followed and will have to think on this a spell. 

Do you still get a distinctive click when you turn the ignition key switch to the on position without cranking the engine? 

You may want to closely inspect the wires you troubleshot to determine if they have rubbed through the wire insulation and perhaps caused a short condition. 

Wish I could be of more definitive help but chasing down electrical gremlins can really be challenging sometimes.


----------

